
The 'stuff' of the universe keeps changing - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-02-universe.html
======
lkrubner
And yet, it has also been suggested that this periodic table only describes 4%
of the mass in the universe:

" _All the stars, planets and galaxies that can be seen today make up just 4
percent of the universe. The other 96 percent is made of stuff astronomers can
't see, detect or even comprehend._"

[https://www.space.com/11642-dark-matter-dark-
energy-4-percen...](https://www.space.com/11642-dark-matter-dark-
energy-4-percent-universe-panek.html)

They should have mentioned this in the article, as it is an important
qualifier.

~~~
debbiedowner
All the things I've seen today make up just 4% of my apt building. The other
96% is made up of things I can't see, detect, or even comprehend.

Therefore this periodic table must only describe 4% of my apt building.

~~~
dTal
Do you mean to imply that dark matter is just regular matter we somehow can't
see because it's too small or dark? Because they've thought of that
(obviously), and it doesn't work.

~~~
goldenkey
Dark matter is most likely the graviton flux that has been emanating from
mass-energy since the big bang. It is literally the gravitational field
itself. Gravitons are likely negative mass particles - this makes sense
considering the zero total energy universe conjecture lauded by Hawking,
Krauss, and others.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Interesting, can you point to a paper outlining this theory and how it matches
all of the extensive observations that otherwise have supported the theory of
dark matter?

~~~
goldenkey
[http://vixra.org/abs/1708.0258](http://vixra.org/abs/1708.0258)

~~~
InclinedPlane
Do you have one printed in a reputable peer reviewed journal?

~~~
goldenkey
[https://arxiv.org/abs/0807.5130](https://arxiv.org/abs/0807.5130)

~~~
mnw21cam
Arxiv is also not a peer-reviewed journal. (Although it is reputable.)

~~~
goldenkey
I guess knowledge is only accepted when it plays a banjo these days...

------
PhantomGremlin
Carl Sagan popularized one wonderful aspect of this in his 1980 series Cosmos:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmos:_A_Personal_Voyage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmos:_A_Personal_Voyage)

One of many great quotes from the series: _“The nitrogen in our DNA, the
calcium in our teeth, the iron in our blood, the carbon in our apple pies were
made in the interiors of collapsing stars. We are made of starstuff.”_

------
SketchySeaBeast
Is there a continued trend toward greater complexity/mass of elements? What
atomic materials are expected to be left when heat death comes and claims it
all?

~~~
empath75
Just photons zipping around in the far far future.

~~~
8bitsrule
And since photons are timeless, they're already there.

